# Hobart has Uber too!



## Tassie Uber (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi guys, 
Can we perhaps acknowledge Hobart Uber? We've been around since early December now


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello Hobart


----------



## Tassie Uber (Apr 26, 2017)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> Hello Hobart


Hi there, around 8% of drivers here are female and we're often told by riders (particularly Melbournians who come across for the weekend) that we're the first female drivers they've had. Not sure why that is, are there many female drivers in other capitals?


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello Tassy . . . You little devil's


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Tassie Uber said:


> Hi there, around 8% of drivers here are female and we're often told by riders (particularly Melbournians who come across for the weekend) that we're the first female drivers they've had. Not sure why that is, are there many female drivers in other capitals?


 Sydney has around 1000 female drivers apparently and yet I still get loads of pax telling me I am their first female driver, particularly when I do night shifts. I dont know how many drivers there are in total in Sydney so not sure how many we represent as a %.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome, Tassie Uber. It would be great if enough of your colleagues joined the forum that you qualified to have your own sub-forum. I think it's a pity you don't have that.

I certainly appreciate having a sub-forum for drivers in Canberra.

I suspect the proportion of women drivers in Canberra is much lower than in Hobart.

I know only one personally. She sometimes attends the weekly Uber lunches we have in Canberra.

Another (CBear) recently joined this forum and is an active contributor. I also know of a third.

I have never seen a woman driver in the airport queue or picking up passengers from the Uber Lounge there.

When I attended an event with over 200 other drivers at the National Portrait Gallery, I didn't see any women drivers (although I may have missed one or two). We had to break up into groups of 20 to be taken on guided tours and we really stood out for being men-only groups.


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Welcome, Tassie Uber. It would be great if enough of your colleagues joined the forum that you qualified to have your own sub-forum. I think it's a pity you don't have that.
> 
> I certainly appreciate having a sub-forum for drivers in Canberra.
> 
> ...


I have my airport pass now. I'm about to !make a thread asking questions about that in the Canberra section.

Welcome Tassie Uber


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm thinking about joining up! I'm in Hobart! Where is the Hobart sub-forum?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Voigtstr said:


> I'm thinking about joining up! I'm in Hobart! Where is the Hobart sub-forum?


Good Question. Perhaps Instyle or Grand or Melbourne Mod may be able to help with this.

.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

Hobartians! https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/ is the way to get our own sub forum. Please join in and make it happen.

Tassie Uber
Astro63


----------

